# White on White



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Enjoying the snow!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! Even playing in the snow .....that is one gorgeous dog! Looks like there's not a hair out of place!!! (Sooooo envious!)


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

picture number 5 is wonderful! White on white is neat looking.


----------



## gharrissc (Jun 12, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I love the one with the stick, looks like he is smiling!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Beautiful dog and photos! I also like the picture of him smiling!


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

Gorgeous pictures, gorgeous boy!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful pics!


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow I love it!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Tiger is stunning!! Great pics!


----------



## Forest Hill (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow Beautiful!


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

WOW, Pretty boy, playing in the snow, hard to see,with my old eyes, however loved the picts.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

this makes me want a white spoo so bad !!!!!!


----------



## Travis (Sep 10, 2012)

Absolutely stunning photos! I wish they had a poodle that would alternate coat colors everday of the week...there are so many beautiful dogs and beautiful colors that I'll never get to have one of each in my life! Great photos!!!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Stunning beauty!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Paying homage to the saying "White as snow". He is a beautiful dog!.


----------

